#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  College of Engineering Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*
College of Engineering, Pune (COEP)*

*COE Pune Year of Establishment:* 1854.


*COE Pune Affiliation:* University of Bombay.


*COE Pune Mode Of Admission:* MHCET.


*COE Pune Cut Off 2013-2014:* Last Cut Off admitted through MHCET was around 158 Marks.


*COE Pune Branches In Engineering:
*
Civil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringInstrumentation & Control EngineeringComputer EngineeringProduction (sandwich) EngineeringInformation Technology*
COE Pune Fee Structure For Engineering 2014: 

*Tuition Fee:.....................................15,000
All Other Fee ..................................49,444
Total College Fee Non OMS..............64,444
Hostel Fee......................................16,000
Hostel Deposit..................................5,000

*COE Pune Engineering Placements 2014

*Branch...............................No. of student placed
Computer........................................70

IT...................................................56
E&TC.............................................69
Mechanical....................................110
Production......................................32
Electrical........................................52
Instrumentation...............................39
Metallurgy......................................39
Civil................................................51


Total 125 Companies visited as on April 2014



*COE Pune Campus & Intra Facilities:

*
*Campus:* 

To create Techno-Managers for meeting current and future demands of the industery with emphasis on leadership qualities, social sensitivity and eye to grasp opportunity at global perspective. Exellence can be achieved only through knowledge and hardwork.To promote higher learning and research in the field of Engineering & Technology. We aim to excel, in developing entrepreneurship skills in young technocrats for better carrer prospects and overall personality of students.

*Central library:* 

Library is considered to be the backboneof educational institutions and always play major role in the deveolpment of the students. It is well equipped with large no of books and subscribes a number of national and international Journals. It also has book bank facilities. College has a digital liberary (e-liberary) also, where students can access on line articales, books and other study material at global level through Science Direct. Besides these we have a good collection of CDs and DVDs of lectures of renowed Professors of IITs, NITs and other recognized institutes. With a large collection of books, periodicals and reports, the library serves the needs of the staff and students of this College.

*COE Pune Hostel & Mess Facilities:

*
Background: The hostel dates back to 1899, after the College came into existence in 1854. Initially, it was started as a hostel to house the subordinate officers of the Poona Engineering Class & Mechanical School, for carrying out public works like buildings,dams, canals, railways and bridges. Later on, the hostel was known as Poona Civil Engineering College Hostel and,subsequently in the year 1911, the name was changed to the College of Engineering Poona Hostel, popularly known as the COEP Hostel. 


The hostel campus is located in the close proximity of institute campus. The bus as well as railway station (Shivajinagar) are just at 5 minutes walk.

*Infrastructure: 

*There are ten buildings in the hostel campus. Boys blocks are named as Purandar, Shivneri, Panhalgad, Torna, Raigad, Pratapgad, Sajjangadand Vishalgad. For girls, there are two blocks namely Jijaoo and Kondhana. 'Kondhana' and 'Pratapgad' buildings are two-storied, Vishalgad & Jijaoo buildings are four storied, and remaining buildings are three storied. The hostel campus houses about 1064 boys & 422 girl students. Further it comprises of hostel office, security room, guest house of three rooms, Nine rectors quarters and Director's residence. Student messes are run on co-operative basis.

*Amenities: 

*The students are provided with basic amenities like cot, table, chair, cupboard in their rooms. The rooms are spacious, airy, and illuminated with the surroundings landscaped with greenery. Students common rooms have TV sets and carrom. The water supply is for 24 hours. A generator ensures electric power supply to messes and common rooms.The college gymkhana ground (about 6.5 acres) is near the hostel for playing cricket, hockey, volley ball, foot ball, basket ball, tennis and joagging. The basket ball and tennis courts are floodlit allowing students to play late in the evening. 


There is a computer room with 100 machines for both boys and girls with 48 mbps connectivity. Internet connectivity is also provided in every room. The different operating systems and platforms are made available in computer room. 
The hostel campus maintenance like cleaning /sweeping, pest control is out sourced. The electrical repairs, and security services are round the clock.

*Dispensary:
*
A facility of visiting doctor with a separate dispensary block within the hostel premises is available. Separate Doctors are available for boys and girls.



*Telephone Booth:* 

A telephone booth with STD/ ISD facility is available near the H block for girl students. 


*COE Pune Address:* 

College of Engg. Pune, Wellesely Rd, Shivajinagar, Pune-411 005.. Maharashtra, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: MIT Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities B M S College of Engineering Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities College of Engineering Pune btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Sinhgad College of Engineering (SCOE)  Vadgaon (Budruk), Pune, btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee structure, placements, hostel,campus facilities Pimpri Chinchwad College of Engineering Pune,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

